# Hampstead-Highgate Hijinks



## Andrij (2 Aug 2011)

Some people enjoy climbing. I'm not one of them. But I do admit there's a certain satisfaction in completing a climb, and climbing often brings lovely scenery, too.

As there appears to be some interest in the North London route I occasionally ride I thought I'd open it to anyone else interested. I will only ride the whole route at silly o'clock - I'm not fast and some roads are narrow, so no need to have a queue building up behind me. Now that I know I can manage it on my heavy bike I plan to have a go roughly every other week, either on a Saturday or Sunday.

It wouldn't be fair to restrict others' fun, so rather than depending on my guidance I've mapped the route on bikely. (warming: be careful coming down East Heath Road, the first descent - there are rumble strips {avoid them by riding closer to the kerb} and raised pedestrian crossings.) The route, as mapped above, starts at the roundabout at the MCC and ends at the top of Swains Lane.

If anyone is planning on riding this route (or a variation thereof) then please post on this thread so any other interested riders can join in (_a la_ the Regent's Park thread).


I'm planning on riding this Saturday morning. Becs, shall I expect you on the way up Haverstock/Rosslyn Hill? 


ETA: As bikely is unreliable, the route can now be found here as well. Below is a small map and route profile.




Apologies, the red marker is not at the start (should be at bottom left of route).


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2011)

Just posting so that this thread shows up in my content as I don't think watch forum works properly for me.


----------



## Becs (2 Aug 2011)

Andrij said:


> Some people enjoy climbing. I'm not one of them. But I do admit there's a certain satisfaction in completing a climb, and climbing often brings lovely scenery, too.
> 
> As there appears to be some interest in the North London route I occasionally ride I thought I'd open it to anyone else interested. I will only ride the whole route at silly o'clock - I'm not fast and some roads are narrow, so no need to have a queue building up behind me. Now that I know I can manage it on my heavy bike I plan to have a go roughly every other week, either on a Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> ...



er, what time would that be?


----------



## Andrij (2 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> er, what time would that be?



Depends on start, but usually around 07:15. Catch you at the West end of Prince of Wales Road around that time?


----------



## Becs (2 Aug 2011)

Andrij said:


> Depends on start, but usually around 07:15. Catch you at the West end of Prince of Wales Road around that time?



Will you be coming up Haverstock hill? If so can I meet you outside HSBC near the tube station? Also can you PM me your number in case I can't make it?


----------



## Andrij (2 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> Will you be coming up Haverstock hill? If so can I meet you outside HSBC near the tube station? Also can you PM me your number in case I can't make it?



Yep, from Prince of Wales Rd up Haverstock Hill all the way to Hampstead station where I turn right. PM on its way in a few minutes...


----------



## Fly (2 Aug 2011)

somethings up with the link


----------



## Mice (2 Aug 2011)

Andrij said:


> Some people enjoy climbing. I'm not one of them. But I do admit there's a certain satisfaction in completing a climb, and climbing often brings lovely scenery, too.
> 
> As there appears to be some interest in the North London route I occasionally ride I thought I'd open it to anyone else interested. I will only ride the whole route at silly o'clock - I'm not fast and some roads are narrow, so no need to have a queue building up behind me. Now that I know I can manage it on my heavy bike I plan to have a go roughly every other week, either on a Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> ...




 (I think we need to talk about your sig Andrij!!!) I mean how come it's your plot to do five hills at silly o'clock and I'm the one that's round the bend?? (Note to self: next time rendez-vousing in Regents Park will say I am around the corner!!!)

May see you at more silly o'clocks soon!

M


----------



## Andrij (2 Aug 2011)

Fly said:


> somethings up with the link



Bikely is being rubbish. Again. 

Once I can get back to the page I'll export the route and see if I can import it into some other mapping site. Worst case scenario, I'll redo it by hand again.

Watch this space.



ETA: I have a .kml file of the route, so that should help - once I find a suitable alternative mapping site.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2011)

Andrij said:


> Yep, from Prince of Wales Rd up Haverstock Hill all the way to Hampstead station where I turn right. PM on its way in a few minutes...



My commute - the view downward is nice!


----------



## Becs (2 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> My commute - the view downward is nice!



I should keep an eye out for you then Teef!


----------



## Becs (2 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> (I think we need to talk about your sig Andrij!!!) I mean how come it's your plot to do five hills at silly o'clock and I'm the one that's round the bend?? (Note to self: next time rendez-vousing in Regents Park will say I am around the corner!!!)
> 
> May see you at more silly o'clocks soon!
> 
> M



Will you be out on saturday?


----------



## Mice (2 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> Will you be out on saturday?




Oooo possibly. Ridiculous but ridiculously tempting - although I think that Forks and Corks should be at the end end end, not just before a Swains Lane climb... (Andrij??!) It would be good to see you Becs, it's been a while. So.. maybe indeed I will!!

M


----------



## Becs (2 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> Oooo possibly. Ridiculous but ridiculously tempting - although I think that Forks and Corks should be at the end end end, not just before a Swains Lane climb... (Andrij??!) It would be good to see you Becs, it's been a while. So.. maybe indeed I will!!
> 
> M



Oh no, I need the breakfast stop as early as possible - I will literally be falling out of bed onto my bike (via some lycra)


----------



## Andrij (4 Aug 2011)

I'll be at Gloucester Gate in Regent's Park for 06:00 this Saturday, 6 Aug if anyone wants to join in. We can do a lap around the park as a warm-up if needed then we'll start the ride proper. Please PM me with your phone number if you're coming along.

I've found a new home for the route, link available just above the map in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Becs (5 Aug 2011)

Alarm is set, wish me luck!


----------



## Andrij (5 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> Alarm is set, wish me luck!



Good luck!

See you in the morning.


----------



## Mice (5 Aug 2011)

Well done Becs - enjoy it. I have double booked myself so can't do tomorrow but look I forward to the next one.

M


----------



## Becs (6 Aug 2011)

Despite being someone who hates both hills and early mornings that was bloody good fun! We should definitely keep this going! Didn't walk on any hills and got up Swains twice, albeit with a bit of zigzaging! Maybe next time we should extend it northwards so that it finishes just as the Spaniards/Holly bush/other nice pub in Hampstead opens!?!


----------



## Andrij (6 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> Despite being someone who hates both hills and early mornings that was bloody good fun! We should definitely keep this going! Didn't walk on any hills and got up Swains twice, albeit with a bit of zigzaging! Maybe next time we should extend it northwards so that it finishes just as the Spaniards/Holly bush/other nice pub in Hampstead opens!?!



You'll be doing this on your road bike soon enough. 

I quite like the idea of a late-start Sunday London Ride: lap of Regent's park, past Lord's, up Fitzjohn's into Hampstead and straight to the Spaniards. Or perhaps that should be called Sunday Ride to the Pub.


----------



## Jem (12 Aug 2011)

Andrij said:


> You'll be doing this on your road bike soon enough.
> 
> I quite like the idea of a late-start Sunday London Ride: lap of Regent's park, past Lord's, up Fitzjohn's into Hampstead and straight to the Spaniards. Or perhaps that should be called Sunday Ride to the Pub.




Hey Andrij, if you start later and finish for lunch / drink at the pub you can count me in! Let me know if you arrange. I'm away this weekend but next weekend might work.......... Jem


----------



## Andrij (12 Aug 2011)

Jem said:


> Hey Andrij, if you start later and finish for lunch / drink at the pub you can count me in! Let me know if you arrange. I'm away this weekend but next weekend might work.......... Jem



Jem,

This Saturday morning I shall be re-hydrating on the beach at Bognor, and therefore spending Sunday recovering. 

A late start / pub lunch ride will probably feature as a Sunday London ride some time in the near future. Keep an eye on that thread, but I'll probably put a pointer here as well once we decide when.


----------



## Jem (12 Aug 2011)

Andrij said:


> Jem,
> 
> This Saturday morning I shall be re-hydrating on the beach at Bognor, and therefore spending Sunday recovering.
> 
> A late start / pub lunch ride will probably feature as a Sunday London ride some time in the near future. Keep an eye on that thread, but I'll probably put a pointer here as well once we decide when.




Great, ok. Do put a pointer on as I'm still working out how best to navigate this site!


----------



## Andrij (28 Aug 2011)

*bump*

I'll be doing this route (see first post) tomorrow morning.

In light of the Bank Holiday, I propose a new, later start time of 07:00.  Meet at Gloucester Gate, Regent's Park. Post here or send me a PM if you intend to come along.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Aug 2011)

Swains lane was closed earlier in the week, gas pipe repair up by Bisham Gardens. Half hearted signage at the junction with Chester Road, more determined one by the cemetery. You'll probably get through though.


----------



## Andrij (28 Aug 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Swains lane was closed earlier in the week, gas pipe repair up by Bisham Gardens. Half hearted signage at the junction with Chester Road, more determined one by the cemetery. You'll probably get through though.



Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Fly (28 Aug 2011)

ill be there.


Swains was clear last night. So no excuses =)


----------



## Fly (29 Aug 2011)

Maybe not my duvet wouldn't let me wake up...


----------



## Andrij (29 Aug 2011)

Perhaps for the best - I've called it quits half way through. I've never been quick up hills, but today I was painfully slow from the start. I'm now drowning my sorrows in cappuccino accompanied by a chocolate twist at Forks & Corks. Hope to do better next Sunday.


----------



## Andrij (5 Sep 2011)

This Sunday, 11/09, I'll be introducing the new bike to London's lumpy bits. If anyone wants to join in, meet at 07:00, Gloucester Gate, Regent's Park. Please PM me with your mobile phone number if you plan to join in the fun.


----------



## Becs (5 Sep 2011)

Definitely interested if I don't do the 100 miler on Saturday - I'll keep u posted!


----------



## Andrij (9 Sep 2011)

*bump*

Just a reminder that I'll be doing this route on Sunday. Perhaps those who have expressed in interest in past will give it a try this week?


----------



## Becs (9 Sep 2011)

did part of it on my road bike this morning cycling to camden from Potters Bar - almost went for a run up Swains but I was already late for work!

I hope this becomes a regular thing!


----------



## Andrij (10 Sep 2011)

For those watching this thread but not the Sunday Ride one, we're meeting at 10:00 at Gloucester Gate (Regent's Park) tomorrow.


----------



## Andrij (3 May 2012)

*bump* I'll be riding this route on bank holiday Monday, 7 May. It's been ages since I've cycled around there and I have yet to do real climbing on the new bike. If anyone is interested in joining me, meet at 07:00 at Gloucester Gate (Regent's Park). Breakfast (following at least one climb of Swains Lane) will be at Forks & Corks at the bottom of Swains. This positions us perfectly for one more climb before heading home.


----------



## Becs (3 May 2012)

could maybe make breakfast at a push, not sure bout the rest of it!


----------



## Mice (4 May 2012)

Andrij said:


> *bump* I'll be riding this route on bank holiday Monday, 7 May. It's been ages since I've cycled around there and I have yet to do real climbing on the new bike. If anyone is interested in joining me, meet at 07:00 at Gloucester Gate (Regent's Park). Breakfast (following at least one climb of Swains Lane) will be at Forks & Corks at the bottom of Swains. This positions us perfectly for one more climb before heading home.


 
This was fab the last time I did it so would like to pencil my name down with a view to confirming on Sunday if that's ok. However, there is absolutely no way I am climbing Swaines Lane after the lovely Forks and Corks breakfast. My doctor and accountant (if I had one!) would advise that chucking up a breakfast is neither healthy nor economically sensible  - I dont know what kind of a food processor you have in your tummy Andrij but it is certainly not working at the same rate as mine!  

It might even be a case of breakfast only (if that's ok)!!

M


----------



## caimg (4 May 2012)

I'd be up for this if it wasn't 7am you loonies!


----------



## Andrij (4 May 2012)

Becs said:


> could maybe make breakfast at a push, not sure bout the rest of it!



We can do another climb or three of Swains after breakfast, just so you don't feel left out.


----------



## Andrij (4 May 2012)

M, Come and do as little or as much as you like. Company is always appreciated. If we do a post-breakfast climb we can pick you up on the way down.
caimg, Yeah, it's a bit early (I have to leave home at 06:00 to ensure being at the meeting point for 07:00). But the early start means:
1) fewer drivers 'stuck' behind us
2) clearer (often empty) roads on the descents. I've gone over 60kph, but also been stuck behind a bus on the same hill doing only 30kph
3) getting home well before lunch (unless one detours) and still have all day long to do other stuff.
Looking at the forecast for Monday, I think being home by noon is a good idea.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 May 2012)

I might have to come along for this. Never done Swains Ln but willing to give it a go! All depending on it not being wet, come Monday morning, though.


----------



## User10571 (6 May 2012)

Cross Londres before anyone else is up?
I should co-co!
Unless it's tipping it down tomorrow (forecast says not) you should expect to see me at Gloucester Gate at 07:00


----------



## Mice (6 May 2012)

Wont make this tomorrow - might be there later on but not at the required hour. Have fun!

Mice


----------



## gbs (6 May 2012)

I too would like to try this but have another sports commitment at 1100 sharp so grinding up les collines of N London tomorrow AM is not for me. However if a Saturday/Sunday ride were to be planned ....


----------



## Andrij (7 May 2012)

Sorry for the last minute cancellation, but I can't make it for this morning.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 May 2012)

Oh maaan, and I am up and almost ready to leave. Oh well, prob wouldn't have made it on time anyway. Think I'll go and do laps of Richmond Park on the new bike or maybe a loop down to Boxhill or something... Enjoy your bank Holiday, all


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2012)

Gonna head for Greenwich park - do some hills......


----------



## wanda2010 (7 May 2012)

Well I did my (very small) version by tackling Streatham Common North and Covington Way in Streatham earlier. I've struggled up them in the past but this morning the 'head down and keep spinning' approach worked. Using my inhaler beforehand was probably another useful thing too. Fingers were a tad freezing but I was very pleased with myself. Will repeat in the near future.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 May 2012)

I was up and out just before 7. Down to Redhill, via Portnalls rd. Along the A25 Eastwards to Titsey Hill then home, via Purley and Carshalton. Nice to get a decent ride in and be home before 10am


----------



## caimg (7 May 2012)

You guys are seriously dedicated...I'm off for a ride from gospel oak to brockley but I only just woke up. Kudos (I think ) for the mega early starts!


----------



## Mice (7 May 2012)

I seem to have my act in order. Am heading for Swaines Lane! - Well done Wanda101, Sitting Duck and User10571. Glad you made good use of the morning which is clearly more than I have done. Becs - if you are not working and are nearby do let me know as it would be great to see you.

Mice


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2012)

Out of the house just after six.
Down to Greenwich park. Twelve consecutive hills. Then a thirteenth one as I wanted some refreshment from the tea stall on Blackheath.
Heading home back through the park, riding towards me I spotted Ess.
'What you doing here? I enquired
'Meeting up with Greenwich cyclists ride to Hoo Peninsula' came the reply.
That'll do me. I thought.
Fantastic suggestion, Ess!
Eight of us rode out. Pub lunch. Ess and self rode back the rest went on to Rochester for the sweeps festival.
Ninety something not too shabby miles, which I certainly wasn't expecting when I left home this morning.
Funny how your day can change like that.
Are you up yet, Andrij?


----------



## Mice (7 May 2012)

This turned out to be a bit of an adventure. I had time on my hands so I didnt need to cram the ride into a ridiculous early start, I had the luxury (or so I thought) of being able to enjoy the whole day on two wheels. I left home at 11am. No sooner had I reached the end of my street when the rain came down. The cloud cover didn't look too grey so I carried on thinking it would stop. It didn't. What the heck I thought, that Swaines Lane is for the bagging. The further north I went the heavier the rain became.

By the time I reached Spaniards Way I was soaked to the skin. I went down Highgate Road using the brakes all the way. And then up Swaines Lane I went. I stayed off the granny ring and kept the last sprocket for back up. This was the perfect time to cycle up there, not one car appeared - it was lunchtime on a Bank holiday. Perfect! Just as I was three quarters of the way up there was a simultaneous moment when the back wheel started wobbling and the heavens really opened big time. Bucket loads of water making my mascara run to my chin.

I checked my back wheel. After all the cycling I have done, this was my first solo puncture. It was all down to me. I thought of the speed in which Zimzum and Dellzeqq fixed my very first puncture on my very first Sunday London Ride on a rapto-no-thank-you-bike in 2010. Then there was the one on the Northampton ride fixed - equally speedily - by Topcat1 (I think there have been others too). I realised I wouldn't do it as fast as they did but I would do it.

The rain stopped and Taran tarra, I did it! I even found the hole and the rock (the size of Gibraltar) embedded in my tyre. I replaced the tube and refitted the wheel! I then found myself cleaning the frame with Pampers wetwipes which unless you are ianrauk is possibly beyond the pale! (The bike looks good tho!)  Hmmmph, note to self: cut down on the Pampers and the photo taking and perhaps it won't take so long!

The downside was that as well as being quite cold, I was also unsure about cycling to the end - I wanted to check the bike - that I had put everything together properly - so I pushed it 10 yards towards the top, checked it was all ok then rode to the top. Hoorayy!! At this point the rain came bucketing down again. All I could think about was a hot bath and a hot cup of tea so I made for home.

Needless to say, since my hot bath and cup of tea there has been not one drop of rain.....! Hey Ho - sometimes stuff happens (especially if you don't look at weather forecasts)! Proof I repaired the puncture! https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCLnMr-TmuNS2ogE&feat=directlink

Not exactly a long ride, but eventful and fun all the same. Hopefully next time there will be less fettling and more pedalling! And quite a lot less rain.

Mice


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2012)

Congratulations on the fettling self - sufficiency.


----------



## User10571 (7 May 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Well I did my (very small) version by tackling Streatham Common North and Covington Way in Streatham earlier.....


Did you do Covington Way as far as its junction with Norbury Hill?
Chapeau! if you did - I struggle up that - I'm waiting for the day when I have to do it on the fixer


----------



## wanda2010 (7 May 2012)

User10571 said:


> Did you do Covington Way as far as its junction with Norbury Hill?
> Chapeau! if you did - I struggle up that - I'm waiting for the day when I have to do it on the fixer


 
I thought about it.................... then wimped out. I did Streatham Common North up to the junction with Leigham Court Road, went back down then up SC South and down Covington Way as far as Crescent Way and reverse to the high road and home. Thought about doing it again but at that hour, my fingers were freezing even though I had 2 pairs of gloves on. Another time.


----------



## User10571 (8 May 2012)

Andrij said:


> Sorry for the last minute cancellation, but I can't make it for this morning.


As I've been reminded that it was the Tweed Run the day before, everything now falls into place.....


----------



## Andrij (8 May 2012)

Um... uh... yes. :-/


----------



## ladyjulian (9 May 2012)

My sister lives round there. That would be a good loop to do if I want to go and visit her. And she LOVES it when I turn up wearing lycra, having never hidden her opinion that my bottom is far too large for such materials.

Is it doable on weekdays, do you think, Andrij, or would the traffic be ridiculous?


----------



## Andrij (9 May 2012)

ladyjulian said:


> My sister lives round there. That would be a good loop to do if I want to go and visit her. And she LOVES it when I turn up wearing lycra, having never hidden her opinion that my bottom is far too large for such materials.
> 
> Is it doable on weekdays, do you think, Andrij, or would the traffic be ridiculous?



Swiss Cottage is 'interesting' once the cars hit the road. Some of the climbs are on narrow roads that can get a bit busy, with little room for passing. Descents are usually not a problem (unless you want to hit speed records). Then again, I've never been on any of these roads on a weekday outside of the expected busy hours.


----------



## ladyjulian (9 May 2012)

I used to do Swiss Cottage as part of my commute, I can deal with that. White-knuckle cycling. 

Maybe I'll go and surprise her for breakfast one weekend...


----------



## Andrij (9 May 2012)

Have her meet you for brekkie on the route, upping her embarrassment level by meeting her while wearing lycra somewhere public. :-D


----------



## User10571 (9 May 2012)

I'm thinking, just thinking, mind, at the risk of accusations of plagiarism, that maybe I should put together a sarf Lunnun variant of this....

That whole ridge from the upper reaches of Beulah Hill, across Crystal Palace, Upper Sydenham to where it drops off past Honor Oak is ripe with slopes including the infamous Canonbie Road, it's south facing one being, I believe, the steepest in London.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 May 2012)

If you include breathing equipment and a tow-rope, i could be persuaded to join you.............. maybe


----------



## musa (9 May 2012)

Your asking for a crisis. Beulah hill down to Norwood junction.

And the spiral up to crystal palace I've seen bus 3 drivers attack it like f1 drivers


----------



## Andrij (10 May 2012)

User10571, I like your idea of a southern version.

As I have no ... 'events' ... planned for Friday evening, and weather looks clement, I'm proposing to hit the hills of North London this Saturday. Usual start from Gloucester Gate at 07:00.


----------



## User10571 (10 May 2012)

If plans unfold as planned then tomorrow (Friday) should see me (amongst other places) in Whitstable.
Saturday, I'm supposed to be on Adam's ride from Northampton.Which makes your kind offer a little tricky.
And then I've another Whizzy-Belle planned for either the Sunday or Monday (what is it about that place ???)

I need to spend a bit of time looking at a map, as well as rolling tyres over some hilly tarmac before this Col du Sud thing becomes a ride.
It's likely to be an early morning affair for traffic reasons - but at the moment that's about as much as I know....

More news as it comes in....

EDIT: I may be inclined to throw in a few items of architectural interest.....


----------



## thom (10 May 2012)

User10571 said:


> EDIT: I may be inclined to throw in a few items of architectural interest.....


 
Sounds good, as long as you don't break em in the process


----------



## User10571 (10 May 2012)

They'll survive.
The participants? 
Who knows.....


----------



## Andrij (12 May 2012)

A bit chillier than I'd like, but I up and getting ready to head out. Haven't heard from anyone else, but I'll still wait at Gloucester Gate until 07:00 (will also check here right before I leave at 06:00).


----------



## Christophe (12 May 2012)

Might be interested in partaking in that _Col du Sud_ variant whenever it happens since it's on my door step.


----------



## Andrij (17 May 2012)

The weather is looking acceptable, so I'll be hitting this hills again this Saturday. For all those think I start to early, rejoice! Meeting time is now 07:30 (yes, a whole extra 30 minutes of sleep!) at Gloucester Gate, Regents Park. This is all down to an important timing issue: Forks & Corks doesn't start serving hot food until 09:00. The later start means we should arrive around that time. Public service announcement: If, like last Saturday, the coffee machine at Forks & Corks is not working, DO NOT head over to the neighbouring Kalendar for breakfast. Their coffee was tasteless, the food was bland, and a few hours later I was taken ill. The only cause could have been something consumed at Kalendar. I can't comment on the tea as I don't drink the stuff. If F&K is not up to meeting our needs we'll find brekkie elsewhere.


----------



## Andrij (1 Jan 2013)

*thread resurrection*

I know there are other events on 12 January, but I can't sacrifice the whole day so I think it's time for some HHH (weather permitting, of course). Is anyone interested? (I'm looking at you, mice and Pippa!) We'd probably start 7-7:30 from Regent's Park, including part/all of a lap to warm stretch the legs, then head UP..


----------



## PippaG (1 Jan 2013)

Why am I singled out? What have I done? :-O


----------



## Mice (1 Jan 2013)

Andrij said:


> *thread resurrection*
> 
> I know there are other events on 12 January, but I can't sacrifice the whole day so I think it's time for some HHH (weather permitting, of course). Is anyone interested? (I*'m looking at you, mice and Pippa!*) We'd probably start 7-7:30 from Regent's Park, including part/all of a lap to warm stretch the legs, then head UP..


 
 Oh Gawd!!! I'm not going to say yes just yet but am considering....!! 

Mice


----------



## Andrij (2 Jan 2013)

PippaG said:


> Why am I singled out? What have I done? :-O



In no particular order:
* Expressed interest in doing this ride again.
* Been off the bike for a while.
* Always provided pleasant company.


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

I may be up for this. If that is you'll except the worlds slowest climber


----------



## Andrij (2 Jan 2013)

Mallory said:


> I may be up for this. If that is you'll except *the worlds slowest climber*



Really, wowbagger is joining us? 

Don't worry about speed. I don't climb quickly, and neither do most others I take on this route. OTOH, I make up for it on the descents. :-D

In a way I prefer slower climbers. Although there is a 'route', I treat this more as a collection of climbs which can be stitched together in different ways (or emergency diversions created on the fly). With faster riders I have to make sure they know all the appropriate re-group points. Otherwise, it's quite easy to lose people.


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

Where do you usually meet up in RP? I'd be coming down either he finchley road or A5/Edgware Road


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

This is a ridiculously silly ride, and (for reasons of lungs and incomplete shoulder, as well as incompetence) I'm a poor climber.

It would be madness for me to do this ride, not least because I'd have to set off at ridiculous O'Clock to ride to the start.

*considers*


----------



## Andrij (2 Jan 2013)

Mallory said:


> Where do you usually meet up in RP? I'd be coming down either he finchley road or A5/Edgware Road



Most likely meeting point would be where Park Square East meets the Outer Circle.


clarion, would be great to see you. Keep this in mind: if at any point you decide you've had enough it's all down hill back home. Well, at least as far as the Thames.


----------



## velovoice (2 Jan 2013)

Mice said:


> Oh Gawd!!! I'm not going to say yes just yet but am considering....!!
> 
> Mice


May I remind you that our housewarming ride was all your idea and so you are obligated to be here?


----------



## PippaG (2 Jan 2013)

Andrij said:


> In no particular order:
> * Expressed interest in doing this ride again.
> * Been off the bike for a while.
> * Always provided pleasant company.


I see. I thought I had been bad or something and this was punishment. I'm a tentative.....will let you know.


----------



## Mice (2 Jan 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> May I remind you that our housewarming ride was all your idea and so you are obligated to be here?


 Hahahahaha! The only problem of course is that I'm not sure I'm fit enough to do the Housewarming ride yet which was why as you'll notice I haven't signed up for it! Of course I may not be fit enough for The Hilly Hellish Highgate Hijinks either so if I cant do that I definitely cant do the Luton one. But its only the 2nd so I have a whole week to get my act together!

Mice


----------



## velovoice (2 Jan 2013)

Not to hi-jack Andrij's thread or anything but our housewarming ride will be much easier than his Hellish Highgate Hijinks will be.


----------



## Mice (2 Jan 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Not to hi-jack Andrij's thread or anything but our housewarming ride will be much easier than his Hellish Highgate Hijinks will be.


Yeah Right. You mean Flying "There are no more Hills but I may not be telling the Truth" Dodo?! Me thinks the Hilly Hijinks would be a great warm up and training ride to prepare for the Housewarming. I might have to invite myself there later in the month...! I am trying to increase my fitness Andrij so look out! I shall see how I fare after a lap or two of Richmond Park this week.

Mice


----------



## Andrij (2 Jan 2013)

This ride is NOT Hellish! *flounce*


----------



## Mice (2 Jan 2013)

Andrij said:


> This ride is *NOT Hellish*! *flounce*


 
True, it is not Hellish if you have thighs of steel. Like yours. And actually it's hilarious and jolly good fun. The cafe at the bottom of Swains Lane does one of the best breakfasts I've ever had. But the hills burn my thighs! 

Mice


----------



## Andrij (3 Jan 2013)

Mice said:


> True, it is not Hellish if you have *thighs of steel. Like yours*. And actually it's hilarious and jolly good fun. The cafe at the bottom of Swains Lane does one of the best breakfasts I've ever had. But the hills burn my thighs!
> 
> Mice



Awww... thanks.


----------



## clarion (3 Jan 2013)

Hah! Yes! We're away camping that weekend. 

Er, I mean, apologies, I won't be able to make it


----------



## Andrij (4 Jan 2013)

Don't worry, I don't think there are any plans to flatten the North London Alps, so you'll be able to join us on another date.


----------



## User10571 (4 Jan 2013)

*Thinks about bringing the fixer on this*


----------



## User10571 (4 Jan 2013)

User10571 said:


> *Thinks about bringing the fixer on this*


*Kills thread*


----------



## Andrij (4 Jan 2013)

clarion should be so lucky. 

Some of us have been a bit busy. BTW, long-range forecast is looking dry.


----------



## Becs (5 Jan 2013)

Andrij said:


> This ride is NOT Hellish! *flounce*


 
True, even I made it round a couple of times . . . . getting up that early isn't easy though!

I'd love to join these rides again, but now it's a good 15miles to the start I don't think I'll be able to  . . . . what time will you be a the cafe?


----------



## Mallory (5 Jan 2013)

I'm giving the route a go tomorrow. So if you see a guy on a Planet X blowing his ass out at around 7-7.30 am give a shout of encouragement LOL


----------



## Mallory (6 Jan 2013)

Beware guys and gals. Swains lane is closed due to road works at the section where is becomes 2 way again. A dismount or bunny hop onto the pavement will be required


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jan 2013)

You've been up and out already?  I'm trying to convince myself going for a run now is a good thing


----------



## Mallory (6 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> You've been up and out already?  I'm trying to convince myself going for a run now is a good thing


 
Out at 6.30 and back just after 8. 32km done


----------



## CycleShorts101 (6 Jan 2013)

I live in Highgate and do a 10k route round here most weekends. I'd be interested in joining you one day.

I ride a hybrid. Are you guys on road bikes?


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jan 2013)

Mallory, I am not familiar with 6.30am on a Sunday  Good for you though


----------



## Mice (6 Jan 2013)

Sorry Andrij Im going to duck out of this one this time.

Have fun!

Mice


----------



## Andrij (9 Jan 2013)

Here we go, all responses in one shot...



Becs said:


> True, even I made it round a couple of times . . . . getting up that early isn't easy though!
> 
> I'd love to join these rides again, but now it's a good 15miles to the start I don't think I'll be able to  . . . . what time will you be a the cafe?



Probably around 09:00 (IIRC, no hot food served before then). Would be great to see you again.




Mallory said:


> Beware guys and gals. Swains lane is closed due to road works at the section where is becomes 2 way again. A dismount or bunny hop onto the pavement will be required



Thanks for the update. Will you be joining us this Saturday?




CycleShorts101 said:


> I live in Highgate and do a 10k route round here most weekends. I'd be interested in joining you one day.
> I ride a hybrid. Are you guys on road bikes?



I've done this route on my (heavy) hybrid, alu road bike, steel tourer and a Moulton – will be on the tourer Saturday. Others who have joined me have been on tourers or road bikes. It's not about the bike, and it's not about the speed (either up or down the hills). If people join me on this route they count of plenty of chances to regroup, if needed.




Mice said:


> Sorry Andrij I'm going to duck out of this one this time.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Mice



Oh well, there will be other opportunities.


It's looking a bit cool Saturday morning, but should be dry. If you're planning to join me this Saturday please send me a PM with your mobile number - I'll reply with mine.


----------



## philk56 (9 Jan 2013)

I've been dithering about joining you but nothing better to do at 7 on Saturday morning, so PM on it's way!


----------



## gbs (10 Jan 2013)

Andrij said:


> Most likely meeting point would be where Park Square East meets the Outer Circle.
> /quote]
> 
> I throw my hat if there is a ring labelled saturday 12th. 0700 at the above?


----------



## Andrij (10 Jan 2013)

Official Notice

Next ride will be on Saturday, 12 January. We will set off at 07:30 from where Park Square East meets the Outer Circle. I will wait only if I know someone is running late - notification by phone call/text please. (_I have no 'net access on my phone and it takes me nearly an hour to get to the start so a last minute post or PM here will not be seen by me._)


----------



## Mallory (10 Jan 2013)

As long as its doesn't rain the night before and hence black ice ill be there. I don't want to ride in my studded tyre/hybrid on this route so will be on the Carbon bike and 23mm's


Don't wait for me though if I'm late or a last minute no show.


----------



## AKA Bob (12 Jan 2013)

Folks just think if this happened to you as you 'crest' the top of Swains Lane in a few hours time??

I know Adrian it isn't likely as they aren't dressed for a chilly morning in Highgate!!!


----------



## Mallory (12 Jan 2013)

Sadly you're more likely to encounter a Chelsea tractor driver trying to squeeze past you yelling "f#ck off you cycling tw@t" LOL


----------



## AKA Bob (12 Jan 2013)

Folks, as I head home to bed I regretfully have to report that its cold but also raining!


----------



## Mallory (12 Jan 2013)

Hope you guys have/had a good ride. it just started to rain as i was about to leave. was not going to risk black ice on the carbon bike and could not use my hybrid as the gears were fooked.

Hope to be out on the hybrid with studs tomorrow.


----------



## CycleShorts101 (12 Jan 2013)

I will try and join you for the next one.


----------



## philk56 (12 Jan 2013)

Got back an hour and half ago, thanks Andrij for an enjoyable ride even if there was no cooked breakfast! I did wonder what I was doing as I cycled down Finchley Road towards Regents Park in the cold and rain, but the rain stopped once we got going and apart from a few drops it stayed dry for the whole ride. It didn't seem quite as cold as forecast either. So it was a good test over the hills and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Andrij (12 Jan 2013)

Not too cold when I woke up this morning, but still tough getting out of bed. The rain on the way out didn't discourage me, but was ready to alter plans if needed. Got to the meeting point at 07:25, Phil arrived at 07:29. After introductions we were off.

No rain, not too cold and mostly quiet roads made for a great morning on the bike. Swains Lane still has it's 'road closed' and 'diversion' signs, but we had no problem cycling the whole length. We also added a climb up West Hill before bringing an end to the fun and games. The only down side was Forks & Corks - their kitchen is closed for refurbishment!  Coffee and pastries were consumed, then Phil and I went our separate ways.

Absolutely shattered after the ride, and it it was only 73km (the whole trip, not just HHH).

Thanks to Phil for coming along - glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Andrij (31 Jul 2014)

After a year and a half I think it's time I revisit a bit of lumpy London. Anyone interested in joining me this weekend? Stupid o'clock starting time, of course.


----------

